# Capped honey in natural brood comb.



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I put a couple of empty frames in a medium super this summer for the sake of harvesting some natural cut comb honey this fall and it seems the queen moved
up into them and used them for brood.
Pulled them today and although full and capped with honey it is not that nice clean white looking cut comb honey that you see at the market.
Anyhow live and learn i guess but i want to eat it as cut comb honey comb and all so question is will this be good eating honey comb and all or better crushed and strained? 
I googled for info on this darker cut comb honey and not much came up except some non western cultures consider it especially good honey, comb and all.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I eat about anything, but I would crush and strain the brood comb. If you try to extract wax from brood comb you find out how much gunk is in it, and I wouldn't want to bite into it. JMO.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Apparently some of the folks down under seem to like it.
Tried some today, once you get by the color it is quite tasty. 

http://milkwood.net/2012/04/15/the-dark-and-the-light-eating-different-honeycombs-as-part-of-natural-beekeeping/


----------

